# отдельный



## Konstantinos

В. Путин: Предлагаю нам сегодня на этом тоже внимание своё сосредоточить. У меня есть определённые предложения. Мне кажется, нужно и на уровне правительств, на уровне министерств, ведомств и даже отдельных предприятий предпринять дополнительные усилия и шаги, для того чтобы устранить имеющиеся проблемы и, как я уже сказал, создать условия для движения вперёд.

This is from a Vladimir Putin - Alexander Lukashenko speech (14 сентября 2020 года), kremlin.ru

What is the meaning of отдельных предприятий? Independent enterprises? Individual enterprises? Private enterprises?


----------



## Awwal12

In this context it's "individial enterprises".


----------



## Budspok

In the given context it's "certain".


----------



## Awwal12

Budspok said:


> In the given context it's "certain".


I'm sorry, what?   "On the level of certain enterprises" just makes no logical sense. And here Putin just lists the levels from the top to the bottom.


----------



## Budspok

Why, it's pretty logical meaning "on the level of particulal enterprises". Otherwise he would have said "на уровне правительств, на уровне министерств, ведомств и даже предприятий" never using "отдельных".


----------



## Rosett

Konstantinos said:


> What is the meaning of отдельных предприятий? Independent enterprises? Individual enterprises? Private enterprises?


Separate entreprises.

отдельный

1) (обособленный, самостоятельный) separate; воен. detached, independent
отдельная квартира — (one-family) flat брит.; (one-family) apartment амер.; a flat [an apartment] of one's own
отдельный вход — private entrance
отдельная комната — separate / isolated room
отдельное производство юр. — separate proceedings pl
2) (единичный, некоторый) certain; individual
отдельные граждане — some / certain citizens
отдельные лица — some / certain individuals
отдельные страны — individual countries
в отдельных случаях — in some / individual / isolated cases


----------



## Awwal12

Budspok said:


> Why, it's pretty logical meaning "on the level of particulal enterprises".


But what IS "the (organizational) level of particular enterprises"?


Budspok said:


> Otherwise he would have said "на уровне правительств, на уровне министерств, ведомств и даже предприятий"


Отдельный is often used to stress that the level is represented by a multitude of idividual entities.
_Решение о ношении тех или иных предметов школьной формы с той или иной установленной расцветкой или символикой принимается обычно на уровне отдельных школ, их попечительских советов, родителей и педагогов_ (= on the level of ALL schools, but individually);
_Он не находил достаточно широкого практического применения на уровне отдельных предприятий, так как все решения доводились сверху..._ (there is no "level of some other enterprises" where it was used abundantly);
_Голосование является обязательным как на федеральном уровне, так и на уровне отдельных штатов и территорий _(the voting is obligatory in ALL individual states and territories);
etc.


Rosett said:


> Separate entreprises.


Separate from what?


----------



## pimlicodude

It clearly means individual enterprises as opposed to ministries and government bodies.


----------



## Vovan

Awwal12 said:


> But what IS "the (organizational) level of particular enterprises"?


Речь, надо полагать, об акционерных обществах с госучастием, различных "опорных предприятиях" и проч. Т.е. активно интересующихся идеями Путина о разного рода "необходимостях".


----------



## Rosett

pimlicodude said:


> It clearly means individual enterprises as opposed to ministries and government bodies.


Given the context, it’s more likely some certain enterprises, taken separately from the totality of enterprises in one of the industries.


----------



## Awwal12

Vovan said:


> Речь, надо полагать, об акционерных обществах с госучастием, различных "опорных предприятиях" и проч.


And how do they constitute *a level* (equivalent to the leves of governments and ministries)?


----------



## nizzebro

Awwal правду говорит, здесь перечисляются именно уровни - вплоть до "уровня отдельных предприятий". У "отдельно взятых предприятий" (т.е. "certain") просто не может быть их "личного уровня" - так как это несвязная выборка конечного числа отдельных объектов.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> здесь перечисляются именно уровни - вплоть до "уровня отдельных предприятий". У "отдельно взятых предприятий" (т.е. "certain") просто не может быть их "личного уровня" - так как это несвязная выборка конечного числа отдельных объектов.


Уровень в данном случае ни на что не влияет. Пусть на уровне, но предприятия могут быть очень разными - до такой степени, что только отдельные (вероятно, самые крупные или самые важные) из них будут принимать дополнительные усилия и шаги.


----------



## nizzebro

Rosett said:


> Уровень в данном случае ни на что не влияет. Пусть на уровне, но предприятия могут быть очень разными - до такой степени, что только отдельные (вероятно, самые крупные или самые важные) из них будут принимать дополнительные усилия и шаги.


Я понимаю, о чем вы - но уверяю, здесь он имеет в виду просто уровень предприятий.
"Отдельных", потому что "даже отдельных", а не только ведомств. Иначе бы это звучало как намёк на некоторые известные предприятия, но у нас в речи изначально широкий посыл -  на всех уровнях "предпринять дополнительные усилия и шаги, чтобы устранить имеющиеся проблемы и создать условия для движения вперёд."


----------



## Vovan

Я не спорю, что, говоря о структуре национальной экономики, выделяют уровень министерств (и ведомств), уровень (отдельных) предприятий и т.п.:

_Проходит активная работа на уровне министерств и предприятий двух стран. _(Из Интернета.)​
И даже не спорю с тем, что часто в подобных случаях пишут "на уровне министерств и _отдельных _предприятий":

_...Российский рынок труда сохранял свой стихийный характер. Его сбалансированность – и на уровне отраслей, и на уровне регионов, и на уровне отдельных предприятий – оказалась вне зоны постоянных интересов и управления со стороны властных структур. _(Из Интернета.)​
Но в данном конкретном случае Путин не может адресовать необходимость что-то дополнительно делать _любым_ предприятиям, т.к. у нас (пока) не директивная экономика. Т.е. априори речь идет о некоем _подмножестве "_уровня (отдельных) предприятий":

_У меня есть определённые предложения... Нужно... на уровне... даже отдельных предприятий предпринять дополнительные усилия и шаги, для того чтобы устранить имеющиеся проблемы._​​Кому это адресовано? Кому и зачем все это нужно? 

Из текста новости (см., например, по ТАСС) понятно, что речь идет о тех российских и белорусских предприятиях, которые плодотворно сотрудничали друг с другом до короновирусного кризиса.

В качестве компромисса могу лишь согласиться с тем, что слово "отдельные" в данном случае *двусмысленно - в силу прагматики высказывания* Путина.





Awwal12 said:


> And how do they constitute *a level* (equivalent to the levels of governments and ministries)?


В структуре *гос*экономики вполне уровень. Так, в связи с ними директивно-сверху принимаются какие-то решения - от поддержки (льготные условия кредитования) до принуждения руководителей совершать те или иные действия (заставлять сотрудников делать прививки от короновируса).

По отношению к независимым от государства предприятиям реплик в стиле "Нужно предпринять дополнительные усилия!" президент страны в норме не делает: это почти абсурд.


----------



## Rosett

nizzebro said:


> Я понимаю, о чем вы - но уверяю, здесь он имеет в виду просто уровень предприятий.
> "Отдельных", потому что "даже отдельных", а не только ведомств. Иначе бы это звучало как намёк на некоторые известные предприятия, но у нас в речи изначально широкий посыл -  на всех уровнях "предпринять дополнительные усилия и шаги, чтобы устранить имеющиеся проблемы и создать условия для движения вперёд."


Дело в том, что не все предприятия заведомо равноправны: речь может идти только об отдельных государственных предприятиях среди прочих. Но на худой конец можно считать, что эти отдельные предприятия образуют собственный уровень.


----------

